# Never buy Belkin stuff...



## a111087 (Mar 16, 2013)

My TP-Link wi-fi router crapped out after about 4 years of work.  

So, I went to the store and purchased Belkin N150 router. 
It worked for a month, then broke.  I went and got a replacement. 
A replacement router was broken out of the box. 
I went and got a third replacement. It was broken out of the box too. 

So, yeah... Not buying that crap for the 4th time.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 16, 2013)

Ive had days like that


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 16, 2013)

Yeah they should probably stick to keyboards and mice and what not.


----------



## erocker (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh, by the way... 

Dun dun dunnnn: Belkin buys Linksys


----------



## Jetster (Mar 16, 2013)

Netgear continues to shine


----------



## MadMan007 (Mar 16, 2013)

Cheap routers are cheap. This model might be extra bad, but I can't say I'm not surprised. How much more expensive, relative to the market at the time, was your 4 year router versus the new one?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 16, 2013)

erocker said:


> Oh, by the way...
> 
> Dun dun dunnnn: Belkin buys Linksys



One other reason I will no longer own a consumer grade router.


----------



## a111087 (Mar 16, 2013)

MadMan007 said:


> Cheap routers are cheap. This model might be extra bad, but I can't say I'm not surprised. How much more expensive, relative to the market at the time, was your 4 year router versus the new one?



Yes, that Belkin model was the cheapest model that I could find in Best Buy, but it was still more expensive than I would have liked to pay. ($30, they are a lot cheaper on eBay but this was an emergency)

My old router was TL-WR841N.  Don't remember the price.


----------



## twicksisted (Mar 16, 2013)

Never buy anything, it may break and you might have to buy more!


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 16, 2013)

My sis had a belkin and it barely lasted a day


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 16, 2013)

If your gonna buy cheap you have to buy cheap right...
Try something like a Tenda...They sell N150 routers for $15 and are fairly reliable...

Belkin makes decent mid level models but suck ass at low end stuff...its sorta like when buying a cheap low end motherboard...You buy ASrock or Gigabyte and not MSI


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2013)

im actually a big fan of TP link.


they're always cheap, with good features. sometimes reliability is an issue (they'll restart/lock up in 35c+ aussie summers), but hey. they're cheap.


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 16, 2013)

You bought a $30 router at best buy and expected a quality product?!

Any $30 router at best buy is crap.

And how did they break or not work? For 3 of them to break I start to look at other causes of the problem.


----------



## a111087 (Mar 16, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> And how did they break or not work? For 3 of them to break I start to look at other causes of the problem.



At first they start to have >1000ms ping, then random disconnects and loss of signal, and after a few minutes not a single ping request will be successful.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2013)

a111087 said:


> At first they start to have >1000ms ping, then random disconnects and loss of signal, and after a few minutes not a single ping request will be successful.



if thats to the router, is that not a form of DDoS protection?


all my routers have crap ping til they finish booting, and that may be when it stops responding to ICMP requests depending on its default setup.


----------



## a111087 (Mar 16, 2013)

Mussels said:


> is that not a form of DDoS protection?



nope


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 16, 2013)

I use an Amped Wireless R20000G and it's very powerful and very reliable. I get HARDCORE COVERAGE! LOL. 

I have an Asrock MB it's a good bang-for-the-buck mobo. But really MSI has bad entry-t-mid mobos?  really how was your experience with them?


----------



## a111087 (Mar 16, 2013)

Never had MSI board, but I had one of the cheapest boards out there from ECS.
I was lucky and the board lasted for a couple of years until I upgraded.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 16, 2013)

I had a Belkin router for 4 years, never a problem or issue, having said that I have a TP Link now and it is very good.


----------



## acerace (Mar 16, 2013)

Buy TP-Link instead. They're cheap, reliable and *very* generous with their router's features.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hope my dlink lasts longer then 4 years ... :-\
'Cause I have no idea about a decent replacement...


----------



## Kaynar (Mar 16, 2013)

My Zyxel 4Mbps router from 2005 still work, now located at my parents house 
Probably best router I ever saw.


----------



## qubit (Mar 16, 2013)

a111087 said:


> My TP-Link wi-fi router crapped out after about 4 years of work.
> 
> So, I went to the store and purchased Belkin N150 router.
> It worked for a month, then broke.  I went and got a replacement.
> ...



Belkin has never looked like a very good brand to me, so I'm not surprised at this. On the other hand, TP-Link is that "cheap little brand that could". I've had several friends say just good their stuff is and with decent features, despite the low price. They will certainly be on my shopping list when I next buy networking gear.

Netgear are one of the top brands, if you want to get more of a premium router.



erocker said:


> Oh, by the way...
> 
> Dun dun dunnnn: Belkin buys Linksys



Linksys weren't that great when owned by Cisco and it can only go downhill from here. We really don't need more mediocrity in the marketplace.


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 16, 2013)

belkin bwaad


----------



## Frick (Mar 16, 2013)

brandonwh64 said:


> One other reason I will no longer own a consumer grade router.



Why not? Tons of consumer grade routers are good.


----------



## remixedcat (Mar 16, 2013)

Frick said:


> Why not? Tons of consumer grade routers are good.



eeyup mine's awesome!


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 16, 2013)

a111087 said:


> At first they start to have >1000ms ping, then random disconnects and loss of signal, and after a few minutes not a single ping request will be successful.



That sounds like something on the network is overloading the router.



Frick said:


> Why not? Tons of consumer grade routers are good.



Yep, mine is awesome...and a Linksys...


----------



## a111087 (Mar 16, 2013)

newtekie1 said:


> That sounds like something on the network is overloading the router.



nothing else is on the network and i monitor all of the traffic coming from my pc. 

by the way, when TP-Link router broke, it had similar problems - very high ping, some requests failed, speed was worse than dial-up, but it was still able to get me to the web. i even tried resetting and writing a new firmware, but it didn't help at all.


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 16, 2013)

Sounds like there is a faulty NIC on your network......


----------



## ensabrenoir (Mar 16, 2013)

*Quite pleased*

Just got a TL-WDR3600 AND A TL-WDN4800 PCI adaptor for my new  rig.... can't complain at all
the return rate on cisco & linksys  gives me pause though..... is it the routers or the humans


----------



## a111087 (Mar 16, 2013)

VulkanBros said:


> Sounds like there is a faulty NIC on your network......



nope.  tested every router with 2 different computers.


----------



## VulkanBros (Mar 16, 2013)

Is the high ping on the inside of your network? or is on the WAN ?

What ISP are you using? are there cable modems or other boxes before hitting the WAN?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 16, 2013)

a111087 said:


> nothing else is on the network and i monitor all of the traffic coming from my pc.
> 
> by the way, when TP-Link router broke, it had similar problems - very high ping, some requests failed, speed was worse than dial-up, but it was still able to get me to the web. i even tried resetting and writing a new firmware, but it didn't help at all.



So thats 4 routers with the same symptoms?  Yeah, there is definitely something up causing that problem.  It doesn't have to be on your side of the network either, it could be your ISP's side too.


----------



## a111087 (Mar 16, 2013)

Guys, this isn't a mystery and the only problem is the router. I know what I am doing. 
End of story.


----------



## erocker (Mar 16, 2013)

a111087 said:


> Guys, this isn't a mystery and the only problem is the router. I know what I am doing.
> End of story.



So you make a thread and don't want any discussion?

Okay.


----------

